# Just got my logo designed for my band!



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm starting a symphonic black metal solo project and what extreme metal artist wouldn't be complete without having a cool logo? I got this logo designed by Christophe Szpajdel, who has designed countless band logos including the logo for, Emperor, my favorite design.

My project is called Elder Throne and my lyrical themes are Lovecraftian inspired Cosmic Horror.


----------



## Devor (Jul 2, 2018)

It's really hard to read, to the point that I wasn't sure there were even letters at first. I would consider going over the lettering in another color and/or texture, even just a shading, to help them stand out more.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 2, 2018)

Devor said:


> It's really hard to read, to the point that I wasn't sure there were even letters at first.


That's the whole point, isn't it?


----------



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jul 2, 2018)

Devor said:


> It's really hard to read, to the point that I wasn't sure there were even letters at first. I would consider going over the lettering in another color and/or texture, even just a shading, to help them stand out more.



It's kind of a tend in (most) metal to have near indecipherable logos. XD


----------



## Orc Knight (Jul 2, 2018)

Well, much like the music itself, just got to look to find it. And symphonic black metal eh? I keep a fair bit of symphonic metal among my playlists.


----------



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jul 2, 2018)

Orc Knight said:


> Well, much like the music itself, just got to look to find it. And symphonic black metal eh? I keep a fair bit of symphonic metal among my playlists.



Nice. The sound I'm going for is old Dimmu Borgir, specifically their sound from Spiritual Black Dimensions. Although I also take influence from Septic Flesh, Immortal, Sinmara, and even some Nile.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 3, 2018)

UltimaBahamut93 said:


> Nice. The sound I'm going for is old Dimmu Borgir, specifically their sound from Spiritual Black Dimensions. Although I also take influence from Septic Flesh, Immortal, Sinmara, and even some Nile.


Okay, I'm officially old and completely out of touch. I never heard of ANY of these bands...
Where did I leave that Al Bowlly album...


----------



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jul 3, 2018)

CupofJoe said:


> Okay, I'm officially old and completely out of touch. I never heard of ANY of these bands...
> Where did I leave that Al Bowlly album...



lol no worries. Even within the metal community black metal isn't quite as popular/mainstream, and this is coming from an overall genre that isn't popular or mainstream.

I don't know who Al Bowlly is... XD

*Nile is technically death metal


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 3, 2018)

UltimaBahamut93 said:


> lol no worries. Even within the metal community black metal isn't quite as popular/mainstream, and this is coming from an overall genre that isn't popular or mainstream.
> I don't know who Al Bowlly is... XD
> *Nile is technically death metal






About as far from anything Metal as you can get.
Love the logo...


----------



## rktho (Jul 3, 2018)

UltimaBahamut93 said:


> I'm starting a symphonic black metal solo project and what extreme metal artist wouldn't be complete without having a cool logo? I got this logo designed by Christophe Szpajdel, who has designed countless band logos including the logo for, Emperor, my favorite design.
> 
> My project is called Elder Throne and my lyrical themes are Lovecraftian inspired Cosmic Horror.
> 
> View attachment 1962


After staring at it for two seconds I was like, Oh, that's a throne, and after staring at it for thirty seconds, I could read it.

I like it.


----------



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jul 4, 2018)

rktho said:


> After staring at it for two seconds I was like, Oh, that's a throne, and after staring at it for thirty seconds, I could read it.
> 
> I like it.


 haha glad you like it. I love symmetrical designs so I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------

